# Obtaining power of attorney



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Could anyone advise on how I would go about getting power of attorney to deal with things in my husbands absence? I know it can be done, just not sure how and what the exact process is in Dubai.

Also would one letter cover me for dealing with everything? Or would it have to be a separate one for each thing like DEWA, DU etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SherifSleem (Dec 26, 2012)

make Power of Attorney in your country and then Documentation it in UAE embassy .


----------



## ddden (Feb 9, 2012)

for DEWA and Du, you don't need the power of atty. I didn't need it then


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

ddden said:


> for DEWA and Du, you don't need the power of atty. I didn't need it then


Ah even better! Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Ah even better! Thank you


If it's just to pay the bills or report a fault, nothing is required. Closing accounts is different. You don't need a POA but you need to ask them what they require.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Just saw this .. also if it's for things to be done for local matters, a local (Dubai court attested) POA would do, both of you would need to be there in person though ....


----------

